# Going to try Hypnotherapy



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm not too sure how hypnotherapy actually works whether it's just a relaxed form of cognitive persuasion or something deeper, but my the therapist assured me that it will work quicker. 
Has anyone had any experience and advice and has it worked for them?


----------



## CubeGlow (Feb 27, 2014)

I want to try that too. Hypnotherapist are costly thou and still not sure if there phoneys or not . :/ Lot of money for a fake session .


----------



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

CubeGlow said:


> I want to try that too. Hypnotherapist are costly thou and still not sure if there phoneys or not . :/ Lot of money for a fake session .


I know, I hope this really works cause I've had enough of everything.


----------



## SugarSpunSister (Apr 8, 2013)

swiv2D said:


> I know, I hope this really works cause I've had enough of everything.


 Hey, just wondering how you got on with the hypnotherapy? I'm thinking of trying it myselt, just wondering if you had any success with it?


----------



## RyannJ (May 6, 2014)

How does Hypnotherapy it work?

Well, Your mind is comprised of two parts – the conscious and the sub-conscious. A helpful metaphor for illustrating the two parts is an iceberg, with the conscious mind being what is seen on the surface, and the sub-conscious being what lies hidden below.

The conscious mind is what you are aware of on a moment-to-moment basis throughout your day. It is logical, factual, analytical, and is responsible for your critical thinking. It is also the gate-keeper of the sub-conscious mind below. It decides what information to let through to the sub-conscious, and what to reject. So, if someone were to tell you the sky is pink, your conscious mind would analyze this statement using logic and experience and reject this idea.

The sub-conscious mind stores all of your beliefs, values, memories and emotions, including fears and traumas. Many of these were created and stored in your sub-conscious at a very young age, while others were embedded later on. The content of your sub-conscious is essentially your ‘programming’ – it is what makes you who you are.

In order to change your programming, the sub-conscious must be accessed. But this cannot be done if the conscious mind – the gate-keeper – stands in the way. Fortunately, the conscious mind is not always on guard. By inducing a state of hypnosis, we can get the conscious mind to recede into the background and allow direct communication with the sub-conscious. The sub-conscious then becomes open to whatever suggestions it is given.

Hope this helps


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

swiv2D said:


> I'm not too sure how hypnotherapy actually works whether it's just a relaxed form of cognitive persuasion or something deeper, but my the therapist assured me that it will work quicker.
> Has anyone had any experience and advice and has it worked for them?


it's great and it works.

all problem behaviours (social anxiety, depression, drug addiction) are controlled by your unconscious mind. you might consciously want to change but it's impossible when your uncocnious mind wants the opposite

all problems behaviours have what is called a ''secondary gain''. a secondary gain is like a benefit. you get some sort of positive benefit out of your problem. for example some woman fear that if they lose weight then they will become sexual objects. therefore the problem behavior of being overweight gives them the secondary gain/benefit of avoiding sexual attention

the secondary gain that your unconscious mind gets from social phobia is safety. it keeps you safe from rejection, ridicule etc... . you need to find another way of getting that same benefit without the consequences (e.g loneliness, isolated, boredom, depression etc...)

Hypnosis allows you to correct the conflict between the unconscious mind and the conscious mind

if the unconscious and conscious mind are in conflict with each other then you will never change

for successful change the unconscious mind and conscious mind must be aligned together


----------



## csm2000 (Oct 25, 2013)

My therapist practiced it on me a couple of times and I would say it was extremely intense and a wonderful state of being at the same time. The level of awareness seemed very heightened and I was aware of everything that was going on, so it's not like you lose consciousness or say or do anything that you don't want to do.

I won't say that it "cured" anything for me, though I believe she was using the power of suggestion to help change thinking patterns.


----------



## igotthebigone (Jun 6, 2014)

hypnotherapy sounds advanced, i hope it works out


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Did you go through with it, OP? Did it work for you?


----------



## big leaf (Jul 7, 2014)

i think it worked for me. i went to this healer lady a few weeks ago and she said she could help me get over my fear of inviting people over my house (kind of stupid but it's an intense fear of mine.) she asked me at the beginning how anxious i felt about the subject, so i told her 7 or something. then she "hypnotized" me, although it actually didnt feel like anything was happening as she was doing it. after she was done she asked me again and i couldn't give her an answer. it was like she erased the part of my mind that caused me anxiety about that one thing. since the session i've actually had some of my friends come over my house and i feel minimal anxiety about it. 

i could have just been extremely lucky, or maybe i'm giving into a placebo effect or something, but i think it worked for me. if you do try it out i wish you the best of luck as well.


----------

